# Uses for a dead standing willow oak?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking for suggestions on what to cut them into. One is 12", cut down already, but did not have time to try the ripsaw on it. I gotta come up with a better method of pinning its rail to a log, it pops off too easy. The other is 24", clear to 20' or so, still standing. They both are starting to collect frass at the base, but have only been dead a month or less. I hate to just make firewood out of them, and I already have 8 dead wildlife trees near them, including a monster 48" post oak. The pond killed them when it stayed to high last year and drowned them. Also, I guess I do have some thorny honey locust, see pic. It looks really old and nasty, but only about 12".


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You got me on willow oak, we really don't have it around here. My thought would be cut one open and see ? If it looks good make some lumber. Boy that is a nasty looking honeylocust, much scalier bark than I am used to seeing.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Willow Oaks are considered the inferior variety of the Black Oak family, the wood is redish brown and not particularly attractive. It seems to have more in common with it's first namesake (Willow) than the latter (Oak). In the past it's been used (besides firewood) mostly for Farm/Ranch general use, fence posts etc ... .

Your Honey Locust (HL) looks menacing and as someone who has been up close & personal Too many times with them (2 inch of Thorn in left upper thigh) because of Horse ridding I have great respect for them. That said, I jump at the opportunity to miil it's logs and burn the remenents. It has a gorgeous Rose color, seems as strong as Oak and IMHO the very best heat producing wood. We heat exclusively with wood and I can never have enough of the HL on hand!!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Yeah That's a wicked one. That bark got me too. Be careful not to drive over any thorns. Neighbor mowed a field that had a lot of them in it. He ended up with several flats, including the back tire of his tractor!

I haven't milled any willow oak. What I could find on it said it's used for general construction, RR ties and pulp.

Maybe mill yourself some material for a heavy/rough workbench and some timbers for building.


----------

